# How to repair Olympus Pen EM "Half-Frame" Film Camera Battery Door? *Pictures



## iKokomo (Jul 30, 2021)

Found this amazing Olympus Pen EM Film camera at a thrift store. 

However, the battery door seems to be missing its latch or the battery spring seems to be missing. Please see attached photos of the battery compartment. 
Whenever I put 2x AAs into the camera, they fit loose. 

How can I find parts, or repair this neat little half-frame camera? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## compur (Jul 30, 2021)

The only parts source is another camera. "Parts or repair" cameras are sold on eBay.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 30, 2021)

Donor, non working camera


----------



## weepete (Jul 31, 2021)

So, there's a few options depending on your skill level. As others have said there a donor camera option, gaffer tape, you could 3D print a locking mechanism, there's mouldable plastic called polymorph that you could use to jury rig it or you could hand fit a new one with plastic and a few tools or recreate the original if you have access to a laithe and mill.


----------



## cgw (Jul 31, 2021)

Paperweight...Look for an intact working camera. I'm seeing obvious evidence of battery leakage. Busted thrift store cameras seem to be the norm now. No clue why they're put on the shelf for sale.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 31, 2021)

A buddy of mine would say "That dun roo'nt". 

Cheapest is clean it out and use gaffers tape. Or just resell it on EB.


----------

